# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  دروه آموزشی رایگان برای (عموم) بصورت تصویری و سورس ((پروژه محور))

## aaaaaaaa1

با عرض سلام  و خسته نباشید
قبل از  هرچیز  بگم    این آموزشات  ادامه   داره ...
و برای شخص  خاصی قرار نمیدم برای  عمومه  بصورت پروژه محور  همراه با سورس و  تصویری + صدا  که توسط  خود بنده  تهییه  و تولید میشه

در این آموزش  قصد دارم بصورت  پروژه  محور به
PHP
Mysql
Jquery
بپردازم
دوستانی هم  که سوالی داشته باشند میتونند  از  طریق  ای دی تلگام و اقع در   امضا با بنده در  تماس  باشند و رایه  های ارتباطی  موجود در سایت   در  قسمت  تماس با ما ...
البته  تنها راه ارتباطی  مستقیم با بنده همان آی دی  تلگرام میباشد ....

با  کلیک بر روی باتن تشکر    بنده رو  همایت  کنید تا روحیه  بگیریم  و انشالله  آموزشات رو در  همین تاپیک قرار  بدم....
قبل از   هرچیز  به  عنوان (پیش  پرداخت)  بنده این آموزش رو  قرار  میدم :

 1 -  آموزش  ساخت  صفحه لاگین در    PHp    --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- مشاهده  آموزش و دانلود

تشکر  یادتون نره !

----------


## aaaaaaaa1

2 - آموزش ساحت صفحه مدیریت و درج اطلاعات به دیتابیس در PHp  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  مشاهده آموزش و دانلود

----------


## aaaaaaaa1

3-  آموزش نمایش و حذف اطلاعات  در PHP  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- مشاهده آموزش و دانلود

----------


## moslehif

سلام و عرض ادب. دوست عزیز این لینک ها خرابه باز نمیشه

----------


## havash064

لینک ها خرابن دادا

----------


## aaaaaaaa1

سلام   عذر خواهی میکنم
چند   وقتی بود به این سایت سر  نزدم  
میتونید از این لینک دانلود  کنید
http://p-store.ir/amozesh/php/
سایت در دست  تعمیره متاسفانه...

----------

